# Gnome 2.28 and Samba



## atomicplayboy (Dec 4, 2009)

Now that samba4-devel appears to be a requirement for Gnome 2.28, I was forced to uninstall samba3 because it conflicts with the tdb port. The thing is, there doesn't seem to be any documentation on setting up samba4 and I worry that it's not yet fit for production use. Is there a way to install both samba3 and samba4 via ports without conflict? If not, what about samba32 or samba33? I'd prefer to keep samba3 if at all possible, as that's what I've been using and the handbook still recommends it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

This is in GNOME's Makefile (and 'make config'):


```
MAPI "Depend on evolution-mapi ([B]pulls in samba4[/B])"
```

Maybe deselecting this option will circumvent this?


----------



## atomicplayboy (Dec 4, 2009)

That did it, thanks! Kind of seems like a bad default to me, though.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Premature, at least. Oh well


----------

